# obama impeachment??...



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

On Monday March 11, 2013, Congress is reportedly beginning impeachment proceedings against Barack Obama.

Members of Congress are reportedly beginning impeachment against Barack Obama based on the grounds of unauthorized military use in Libya and Syria. Congress is also looking at his involvement in Fast and Furious.

According to Congressional representatives Barack Obama has violated the rules set that clearly state that the President must seek Congressional approval before using military force. Now he says it was OK because he had international support. But how does that make it okay? They aren’t our Congress. They don’t determine what is right or wrong for us.
... 
Sources close to aides in Congress say the law clearly states “any use of military force by Obama without explicit consent and authorization of Congress constitutes an impeachable high crime and misdemeanor under article II, Section 4 of the Constitution.”

The Republicans want to know how President Obama was able to use military force in Libya last year.

Republicans are pushing a resolution through Congress, which has been highly underreported by mainstream media, to look into further actions to be taken upon the President. Since it explicitly states in the Constitution that the President must ask permission from Congress to use military forces in another country, sources say there is clear cause for impeachment.

While an impeachment can be a strain on our country and may not be necessary in an election year – Republicans are still moving ahead with it.

“The days of Czars and Executive orders in order to sidestep Congress should end and if it takes an impeachment to do that it is something I and many other Americans would support,” said a prominent Republican Congressman.

“We have a President who believes our Constitution is just a ‘historical document’ that is not fit to determine how our country is ran anymore,” said the Congressman.

Democrats, obviously, are opposing the impeachment effort by sources close to Republican leaders say that they are “moving full speed ahead” because “we need something to keep us busy until the election.”




i saw this on FB and couldnt tell if it just a made up storie or what so please share and give input..


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Im not guna hold my breath but it sounds good


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Was on facebook everything on facebook is true , I mean it's the internet and everyone knows you can't post anything on the internet thats not true .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol I wish but I doubt it. Hell they couldn't get rid of Clinton....


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well hed did'nt have sexual relations with that woman , it was the cigar


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Won't happen. Obamesiah's supporters will burn this country to the ground and move on to the next free hand-out country if it did.



wolf_36 said:


> Was on facebook everything on facebook is true , I mean it's the internet and everyone knows you can't post anything on the internet thats not true .


Bon Jour.


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah jeeze this again... It's a hoax http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/impeachment.asp

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

if it was to happin you think they would put this on the news??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it would be on the news b/c we'd all be big ole racists. But I'm not racist. I don't like the white half of him any different than the other.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

put a red neck up there as president and wed b ready for anything hahahhahahaha.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> put a red neck up there as president and wed b ready for anything hahahhahahaha.


There was a "******* " in office once and he wasn't much different then what we have now.

BFWDP


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stogi said:


> There was a "******* " in office once and he wasn't much different then what we have now.
> 
> BFWDP


 
that must of been before my time lol.


----------



## roadiestar (Dec 10, 2009)

I sure wish it was true. That POS has to go.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah it would be on the news b/c we'd all be big ole racists. But I'm not racist. I don't like the white half of him any different than the other.


 
X2 - I hate everybody equally


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah it would be on the news b/c we'd all be big ole racists. But I'm not racist. I don't like the white half of him any different than the other.


LMAO good one Jon that's funny right there I don't care what color you are


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Ole Nasty said:


> Won't happen. Obamesiah's supporters will burn this country to the ground and move on to the next free hand-out country if it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon Jour.


an what country would that be ,iam under the impression that the us is the only hand-out country, with 7th an 8th generation welfare family driving cadalacs,an wearing 250.00 tennis shoes,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Pisses me off too.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The problem with impeaching obama is then we would have to deal with crazy uncle joe biden ...who actually may be worse than obama ...if that is possible


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

wolf_36 said:


> Was on facebook everything on facebook is true , I mean it's the internet and everyone knows you can't post anything on the internet thats not true .


That is the funniest post I have read in the past month.


----------

